
Man infected with coronavirus goes to bars ‘to spread’ it - kstenerud
https://www.tokyoreporter.com/japan/aichi-man-infected-with-coronavirus-goes-to-bars-to-spread-it/
======
zenlot
This again shows how governments across the world are unprepared and not
taking it seriously enough. People tested positive should not be allowed out,
and instead they should be put on a good care and under 24/7 monitoring. This
would limit the spread and save many lives, including those in isolation. It
would benefit everyone. And no, not enough space is not an argument. There's
plenty of space and options, it's just that nobody cares enough.

